# Cycling shoes - extra wide options?



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

I purchased a pair of 47 Specialized Experts but I am noticing a lot of soreness on the edges of my feet. When I got my bike fit done... they told me that I need extra wide shoes. My problem is that Specialized do not have extra wide... so what do I do?

Im reading a few shoes like SIDI Mega and LAKE shoes but I have no SIDI dealers near me and LAKE shoes are in Canada. (Me being in California.) Any advice on shoes I can research for extra wides?

Im digging the biking thing and I realize that price is not an issue... especially since this is the main connection to the bike. But, I would like to keep it reasonable.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

AythanNyah09 said:


> I purchased a pair of 47 Specialized Experts but I am noticing a lot of soreness on the edges of my feet. When I got my bike fit done... they told me that I need extra wide shoes. My problem is that Specialized do not have extra wide... so what do I do?
> 
> Im reading a few shoes like SIDI Mega and LAKE shoes but I have no SIDI dealers near me and LAKE shoes are in Canada. (Me being in California.) Any advice on shoes I can research for extra wides?
> 
> Im digging the biking thing and I realize that price is not an issue... especially since this is the main connection to the bike. But, I would like to keep it reasonable.


I have super-wide feet: 13 6E :eek6: !


I ride with a pair of Shimano MO87 size 49Wide.

These shoes are _at least_ a size larger than I would normally wear. But with the double positive: larger size shoe and wide, it works out well.


So try a larger size shoe (Euro 48 or 49) for the width and see what happens.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Giro makes some shoes in an HV (high volume) shoe that might be worth taking a look at.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AythanNyah09 said:


> I purchased a pair of 47 Specialized Experts but *I am noticing a lot of soreness on the edges of my feet. When I got my bike fit done... they told me that I need extra wide shoes.* My problem is that Specialized do not have extra wide... *so what do I do?*
> 
> Im reading a few shoes like SIDI Mega and LAKE shoes but I have no SIDI dealers near me and LAKE shoes are in Canada. (Me being in California.) Any advice on shoes I can research for extra wides?
> 
> Im digging the biking thing and I realize that price is not an issue... especially since this is the main connection to the bike. But, I would like to keep it reasonable.


I'm not saying your fitter is wrong in offering extra wides as a remedy, but before giving up on the shoes, I suggest asking the fitter about the use of wedges/ shims to cant the foot. If this is more a fit issue, with extra wides and no correction, your feet will still drift to that same side during the pedal stroke. 

Assuming you're experiencing discomfort at the outer edges of your feet, you'd want varus wedges to cant the outer foot down, which should result in better knee alignment. Your Specs have one built into the sole, but you may need more correction.

EDIT: One thing that may help you determine if this is a shoe fit versus bike fit question would be where specifically the soreness is. If the shoe generally feels tight (versus just snug) or ill fitting it could be the wrong shoe for you. But if the soreness is more localized (outer toes), that would indicate the possibility of a fit issue.


----------



## Workdogg (Jul 27, 2012)

I've got big flat wide feet and had some discomfort on the outside edges after my first real ride with Specialized Sport road shoes. Since then I've done a few 30mi rides comfortably with no issues. Ideally the should feel good out of the box, but after a little bit of initial break-in and some effort to not over tighten the straps, I'm pretty satisfied.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Shimano makes 2 different widths for some models ...

Shimano R087 SPD SL Road Shoes - Wide Fit | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com
I have the standard model.

For me in the UK, postage is free and free return postage too if I am not happy. Not sure what is their policy on international sales.


----------



## Stockli Boy (Jun 17, 2002)

Mine are EEE but I have narrow heel, and I've had good luck with Mavic. I've tried Specialized, Northwave, and Sidi Megas. The ratchet buckle on the Sidis was made of rigid plastic and was too far down the side of the shoe, so it dug into my foot. The Mavics use a softer plastic for the buckle and it's closer to the top of the shoe. I do ride with custom footbeds, and they take up some volume, so I size up accordingly. You may also want to think about shoes that use 3 velcro straps instead of a ratchet if the buckle pinches you.


----------



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> One thing that may help you determine if this is a shoe fit versus bike fit question would be where specifically the soreness is. If the shoe generally feels tight (versus just snug) or ill fitting it could be the wrong shoe for you. But if the soreness is more localized (outer toes), that would indicate the possibility of a fit issue.


PJ352 - as always thanks. Pretty much the shoes feel snug on the outside of my feet. Im all ready one size up would normally wear a 46 but now wearing a 47. Im not sure about the wedges but Ill definitely ask about them. It cant hurt and I stupidly through away the shoe box so Im hoping I can get, at best, store credit or something for them. (Before they go on ebay.)

CDA 455 - do you find yourself having problems with the shoe slipping? Since you went up a size... that might be an option for me if I try it out.

Everyone, thanks again for your input. Ill try out the Shimano shoes. The Mavics unfortunately, are no where near me. At least I know I can try out the Shimano and Sidi Megas at an LBS near me.


----------



## scorchedearth (Mar 22, 2012)

My feet are size 9.5 EEEE. I've been riding on Keen Springwater shoes and they are quite comfortable. They are MTB shoes and I think only SPD compatible though.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Shimano's "normal" shoes run wider than most. I have wide feet, size 12, and Shimano size 47 fit me perfectly. Go to your local Performance Bicycle and try some on. Also, wear cycling socks; they're thinner so they will leave more room for your feet. A change to cycling socks got rid of some mild numbness I had in my right foot.


----------

